# Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono



## Splutter (Dec 3, 2008)

Just giving my 2 month old baby it's 5 mins of glory.

1.









2.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*>>> Lovely watch! Great pics! *:-!

Allow me to add "a few" pics of my older version of the HJC...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## DannyK (Jul 12, 2008)

impressive watches gentleman.
kiwi, nice shirts what label are they?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

DannyK said:


> kiwi, nice shirts what label are they?


:thanks_mate!_

Mostly Wilkes Bashford (not sure if you've heard of him but anyway I believe he's a designer from the US, San Francisco area). I especially like his 80/2 X compact yarn shirts.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome watches gents..........


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Allow me also to add "a few" pics of my HJC that i just picked up over the weekend. Don't know why you guys are posting these pics up one by one but here goes, following kiwidj's example...


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

And finally a lume shot...


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

agh! must...buy...hammy...chrono! o|

beauties guys, hopefully ill be able to join in soon! :-!


----------



## vertigo11 (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you guys know of any good deals on this one? Possibly less than $500


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

You're a true gentleman :-!


----------

